# Halloween and Party Expo 2015



## 19215

Anybody attending this weekend and care to share any insight into what you see?

Thanks!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Where is it supposed to be happening?


----------



## 19215

New Orleans


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

Oh how I WISH!! Would love to hear how it was though


----------



## lbc

I haven't seen much about the Expo yet, but Distortions Unlimited has released their 2016 line.

http://distortionsunlimited.com/store/New-2016-Distortions-Unlimited


----------



## lbc

Morris Costumes posted these pictures on their Facebook page.









Morris#Costumes in New#Orleans @ ‪#‎HalloweenPartyExpo‬ ‪#‎Costumes‬ ‪#‎New‬ #2016 ‪#‎distortions‬ ‪#‎svi‬









‪#‎HalloweenPartyExpo‬ with ‪#‎distortionsunlimited‬ Ed & Marsha in the Morris#Costumes booth


----------



## lbc

Halloween & Party Expo posted some pictures on their Facebook page.

Trick or Treat Studios























California Costume Collections


----------



## 19215

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## 22606

MattB said:


> Thanks for the photos!


Yes, much appreciated. That gargoyle at the Morris booth is phenomenal, although that is certainly not the only item that caught my interest. Seems like a worthwhile trek if anyone is nearby...


----------



## Penumbra

Hoping more photos surface soon, I always look forward to seeing what new props are conjured up every year.


----------



## Spinechiller

Brothers Crypt posted a few photos from the Halloween & Party Expo. Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/BrothersCrypt/?fref=nf


----------



## dd_richart1

any more pictures?


----------

